
Tesla Model 3 becomes #1 best selling car (by revenue) in the U.S - bookofjoe
https://cleantechnica.com/2018/09/09/tesla-model-3-becomes-1-best-selling-car-in-the-us/
======
jobsandjobs
This is amazing news! Congrats to Elon and team :)

